#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Rookmachine werkt niet

## ricardoke

Tot mijn grote verbazing werkte mijn rookmachine afgelopen weekend niet meer. Als het lampje groen ging branden op de controller, en vervolgens op het knopje drukte gebeurde er niks. Ik dacht daarom dat de printplaat kapot was. Ik had een nieuwe printplaat erin gezet, maar nog steeds het zelfde probleem  :Frown: . Het pompje werkt gewoon (op 220 aangesloten en het werkte), de controller was ook nog goed (op andere rookmachine geprobeerd), ik heb inmiddels omdat ik er geen raad meer mee wist hem omgebouwd naar dmx, en dmv kan ik hem nu schakelen. Weet iemand wat het probleem zou zijn kunnen geweest ? het gaat om de Eurolite Type N-100. Alvast Bedankt [8D]

----------


## pilot

Wordt het element wel warm?
De pomp gaat wel aan maar verpompt niks,dan zou ik zeggen een verstopping in het kanaal.Eventueel doorblazen met verdunde schoonmaak azijn.

----------


## ricardoke

hij pompt gewoon, want ik heb hem nu dmx geschakeld en dan werkt hij gewoon dus hij word ook warm.[:I]

----------


## Joopknoop

Ik heb hetzelfde probleem ook wel eens gehad alleen dan bij een Antrari z-1000 (zelfde machine). Ook bij mij deed het groen lichtje het, alleen kwam er bij mij ook géén rook uit als ik het knopje indrukte. Bij mij was het contact niet goed tussen de ontvanger van de rookmachine en connector van de controler. Ik heb de groene knop ingedrukt en vervolgens even rondgedraait met het kabeltje. Net zolang tot ik wel goed contact krijgt. Ik heb het toen even snel verholpen door wat spanning op de kabel te zetten. Dat heb ik gedaan door de kabel naar achter te trekken en één keer om het hangsel te draaien. Bij mij deed hij het zolang die kabel strak stond (de pooltjes contact maakten). Het kan niet zijn dat het in je printplaat zit (je hebt een nieuwe erin gezet) of in de de andere componenten (je rookmachine doet het gewoon) Ook je controller is niet kapot (aangezien hij het doet in een andere rookmachine)dus grote kans dat het ook bij je contacten zit. Ik ben trouwens benieuwd hoe je de ontvanger in de rookmachine hebt veranderd naar een dmx-ontvanger.
Groeten Joop

----------


## NiTRO

Het zou ook de thermoswitch en/of thermofuse kunnen zijn.

suc6

----------


## fredkroket

Ricardo,

Welke rookvloeistof gebruik jij?  Als het vloeistof is van DAP (highlite) dan zijn je leidingen verstopt waarschijnlijk.  Die vloeistof is goedkoop, maar het is gigantische rommel!

Reservoir vullen met azijn en daarna de hele handel erdoor proberen blazen is een goede manier om het euvel te verhelpen. Maar doe dit vooral niet binnen, de stank is namelijk niet te harden. Als de verstopping niet verholpen is kan je nog perslucht proberen, maar vaak haalt dit niet veel meer uit.

Het kan ook zijn dat je pompje geblokkeerd is.  Darmpje loskoppelen en kijken of hij nog vloeistof verpompt.

Thermisch beveiliging op verwarmingsbuis nakijken, gewoon loskoppelen en doormeten (NG-contact).

Veel succes en laat iets weten!

Fred

P.S. Steekt de stekker wel in???

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:Het zou ook de thermoswitch en/of thermofuse kunnen zijn.



Nee, kan niet...want dan mag het groene lampje niet gaan branden...

Zou het kunnen zijn dat je je can leeg geweest is, of het aanzuig slangetje boven de vloeistof heeft gezeten? De pompjes in een rookmachine, zijn niet 'zelfaanzuigend' zoals ze dat noemen. Dus als ie een keer droog gestaan heeft, is er de kans dat ie het niet doet...

Dan kun je het beste eerst even je pomp aanvullen en de slang naar je pomp vol laten lopen...Ik weet dat het niet handig is, maar dat pompje moet een vacuem hebben..

----------

